# Male & female white Dwarf Parrots



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Guarding their eggs in the hollow on the wood  Friday the 13th of May


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Super cute!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are jellybean/shortbody pink convict.
This is a really lucky day for you!
Can't believe your cons & angels both spawned on the same day.
You'll have your hands full pretty soon. 

My female Midas is ready to lay eggs, but my male doesn't like her very much, I just tried round 2 & he took off a few scales.

No luck for me on Fri. 13th.


Congrats!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thx for the pic Laurie. they r hanging in there very well!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

wow congrats you had a busy day on the 13th.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Those are really pretty fish! Are they the kind of fish that can live in soft water or are they the kind of fish that you have to add a lot of minerals to their water?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Sandy Landau said:


> Those are really pretty fish! Are they the kind of fish that can live in soft water or are they the kind of fish that you have to add a lot of minerals to their water?


Same condition as any convict.
They are very hardy, I've had one almost fin-less & it healed back to 100% in a few weeks.


----------

